# خطابة



## ممصاوى (30 يوليو 2010)

:052:انا ام عادل اجمع راسين بالحلال لوجود كثير من راغبات زواج للاتصال 0533073952


----------



## ممصاوى (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: خطابة*

للاتصال على الخطابة مضاوى جوال0533073952


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: خطابة*

جزاك الله خيررررررررررررررر


----------



## التاجر الطموح (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: خطابة*

جزاك الله خيراً وانا اتصلت عليك واعطيتني مشغول كم مرة :zip:


----------



## مخاوي الذيب (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: خطابة*

نبي وحده ثقه موتطلب العربون قبل لايتم شي


----------

